# The strange looks you get when shopping f/preps (Prep Shopping)



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Did you ever notice the strange looks you get when pushing around a grocery card loaded with prep items? 

Yesterday I went on a shopping trip to stock up and had two different people ask if I was stocking up or if I had a big family. I just donned my "dumber-than-dirt" face and said "yeah, I'll be lucky if this lasts three days the way my family eats." 

Funnier still were the two ladies behind me in the check-out line trying to determine if I was going to pay for my cartload with the foodstamp card. One was determined I would while the other argued that I had too many basic ingredients and no TV dinners. I guess they didn't realize nor care that I could hear every word that was said.

One store I shop at does not bag groceries for you. There's usually boxes available or you can buy bags for .10 each. Well the boxes were gone and I forgot to grab bags out of the car, so I just wheeled my full cart out to the car and bagged it as I packed it into the trunk. You would have thought I was standing there naked by all the looks I got.

The looks don't bother me, rather they amuse me. After all, I'll be the one not stampeding the stores at the first threat of winter storms.

Maggie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Maggie I'd have loved to watch all that. Good for you.

Angie


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Yesterday I was at the grocery store and found a great price on reduced hamburger and a sale on chicken breast so of course I got several packs of each (ok I got all the reduced hamburger) when I went to check out the woman behind me saw the total, looked at me and said "your husband must be really proud of the way you shop for food"
I just said yes he is.


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

That is okay, I go around looking in everyone's cart to see what they are buying.  They usually aren't buying the same prep items I'm buying. Theeir carts usually contain junk food stuff or perishibles. 

I just spotted boxes of candles at the dollar store today. There are ten emergency candles in each box. I'm going back tomorrow and buying ten boxes.....then again next week and the following week. If I bought 30 or so boxes, folks would be looking at me funny for sure!! LOL


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

Last year our neighbors thought we were nuts because we weren't rushing out to get supplies for the big storm last winter. One dropped by on their way to Springfeild to stock up and during conversation asked if we were going to be doing some shopping. They looked at me like I had two heads when I said we had all that we needed. As it turned out we didn't get as much ice as Springfeild and places north of us did. But just the same, we were ready for it had it come.


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

I have gotten comments buying a 25# bag of flour, and full cases of stuff.

The funniest was powerdered milk, the girl at the check out asked "what do you use that stuff for?"
I said "baking, I never seem to have any milk left in the jug when I need it"
She said "OHHHH, My grandma has boxes and boxes of that stuff. I never knew what it was for!"

lol


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

TundraGypsy, you should have seen the looks I got when I bought out the handwarmer packs when they went down to .25! LOL DH said we'd never have to worry about cold hands or feet again 

Maggie


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

rose2005 said:


> This I find downright rude. I have never had a foodstamp card, but I would have turned round and said something to them....and it takes a lot to make me cross.
> 
> Rose


I've never had a card either and it does make me mad when people assume that's how you are paying when you have a cart full. I know a few people who do have them and get dirty looks when they use coupons to try to stretch it out. 

As for saying something, I usually just play dumb. Other people's ignorance is not worth me getting upset, though I do mouth off once in a while 

Maggie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heavens! with your type of food (from scratch rather than junk food) you'd think they'd be happy to see a stretching of funds if a foodstamp card had been used.

I know when I was barely having any grocery money, and I'd see someone getting the "fun" foods with food stamp cards it got my "goat" - I was much younger then, also. But still, why wouldn't you want a person to get un-junk food?

Angie


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago chocolate chips were on sale. I had a few extra dollars in the grocery budget so grabbed 5. As I was checking out the teenage gal bagging groceries saw them & started in. She kept asking why I needed so many bags of chocolate chips, it totally amazed her. Finally the checker turned around and in exasperation explained to her about stocking up when things are on sale. That little gal had never heard of such a thing! I was to shocked at her ignorance to even know quite what to say. I was glad the other employee took the time to try to get teach her something.


----------



## Getting There (Mar 11, 2007)

> so I just wheeled my full cart out to the car and bagged it as I packed it into the trunk. You would have thought I was standing there naked by all the looks I got.


 Really? I do that all the time & have never noticed any looks. Maybe there's something ELSE wrong with you!  




> A couple of weeks ago chocolate chips were on sale. I had a few extra dollars in the grocery budget so grabbed 5. As I was checking out the teenage gal bagging groceries saw them & started in. She kept asking why I needed so many bags of chocolate chips, it totally amazed her. Finally the checker turned around and in exasperation explained to her about stocking up when things are on sale. That little gal had never heard of such a thing! I was to shocked at her ignorance to even know quite what to say. I was glad the other employee took the time to try to get teach her something.


 And just think, that's only *5* bags of chocolate chips. The bagger would have gone into cardiac arrest if you'd bought 25 tins of tuna. Or a 50# bag of rice? "Clean up at register 7!"

I think it's past my bed time.


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

When we lived in GA, and had our 4 kids living with us 3 who were teenagers and could go through food like there was no tomorrow, we would get looks and comments when we would by 12 to 14 gallons of milk. We don't buy soft drinks, we drink juice, water & milk. We'd also get comments when we'd buy 25 lbs bags of rice,flour, sugar, beans, cases of juice, large lots of pasta, etc. I'd just say we have 3 teenagers and they eat alot.
I also find those 2 ladies that were making comments about weather you'd pay with food stamps or not rude :nono: , and I think I'd have had to say something.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

dunno, but i'll tell you sunday! 

i just ordered 5 bags of various organic rice & beans,25-35 lbs each, at Whole Foods, and will drive into town Sun to pick them up. Many of the shoppers there seem to make small purchases, like they're buying for that days meal, or for several days. so, i expect i'll get a look or two. 

i'm already planning various diversionary comments. how do these sound?:
* i live way out in the boonies, and can't get to this store very often
* if you have a brother w/5 kids, be careful saying "come visit any time"

at the local grocery store, i once purchased all of 3 pkgs of chicken thighs, about 4 lbs each, and that alone was enought to elicit a question of whether I was having a bbq.

--sgl


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

In the fall I can be counted on to buy several large winter squash usually at Walmart after they reduce them. It never fails that the cashier doesn't know what they are and somebody has to ask "What do you do with that???" I keep thm intact as long as they keep and then can them up if I can't eat or bake them up at once. There is just "something" about looking at them setting there on hold against the comming cold season...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Try walking into a big chain sporting goods store when they have a sale on ammunition. 12 guage shotgun shells in boxes of 25 for $3.99 and you ask for 20 boxes. 10 boxes of #6 shot and 10 boxes of #7 and 1/2 shot. Plus I had the audacity to want 5 boxes of 9mm, and 5 boxes of .38 special pistol ammunitionon on sale also. For a total of 1,000 rounds of ammunition.. God forbid, if they would have had bricks of .22LR on sale!!!! I would have wanted thousands of rounds of ammunition at that point!!!!!!!

Suddenly I was in front of the Spanish Inqusition - "Nobody Expects The Spanish Inqusition!!" (some smart alec 30ish woman clerk), as to why I needed so many "Bullets"??? I smiled, pulled out my CCW license, and asked her politely, "Do we have a problem here?" I had to talk to the store manager, before they would even take my money! I paid using cold hard cash, which seemed to upset them even more! Did I have four counterfeit $50.00 fifty dollar bills (they were scrutinized closely by 2 employees)??? I wrote a letter to their corporate headquarters, and expressed my displeasure of their employees attitudes - plus I cc'ed the store manager a copy. Maybe I will stick to mail ordering my ammunition out of a catalog, as I usually do. No problems with ordering hundreds or thousands of rounds at a time, happily delivered to my front yard via the big brown truck...


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

magnolia2017 said:


> Did you ever notice the strange looks you get when pushing around a grocery card loaded with prep items?
> 
> Yesterday I went on a shopping trip to stock up and had two different people ask if I was stocking up or if I had a big family. I just donned my "dumber-than-dirt" face and said "yeah, I'll be lucky if this lasts three days the way my family eats."
> 
> e


Seems like a valid question, and a teachable moment. Why didn't you just answer the question?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm always amazed at what these younger people don't know. I was buying a cast iron griddle and the cashier asked me what it was and what it was used for!!

You don't get nearly the "looks" at Aldi's because their used to seeing the Amish buy two and three cart fulls around here. I've been asked why I'm buying so much and usually just tell them I don't get to town much, which is actually true!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Boss brought home two big "barrels", food-grade that the label said held hog casings originally, with lids yesterday from an industrial auction (that's what we do, buy and sell industrial surplus). I laid claim to them as soon as they were emptied of the miscellaneous stuff that he'd stuck in them was unpacked. He looked at me kinda weird and asked, "what in the world do you want with containers that size?!?" (dunno how big they are, was too excited to pay that much attention , but I'd say they're 40 gal or so) Well, I said, I'd store bags of flour in one and beans and stuff in the other or flour in both. 

"Now, Mehl, that's a lot of flour," he said with the kind of smile you give someone who's 'simple'. "Yeah, I've got about 170lb extra right now and a barrel that size would put it all in one spot. Sure would be nice. Then I could go ahead and lay in more without worrying about where to put it." I replied. "170 lbs! That's more than you'd use the rest of your life!" At this point, all the guys are standing around nodding and the women are rolling their eyes. "You don't make bread, do you?" I asked. "And you surely don't buy groceries that often or you'd know wheat prices have gone way up. That means _everything_ that has wheat in it, too. Oh, and that won't last the winter if things get really bad, least of all longer than that."

"Oh." was all he could say. :shrug: Sheeple these days.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

"Teachable moments"hmmm, I thought we just had the discussion about not telling the whole world where to find us and our preps? " Here she comes again..go get her license tag number and my cousin at the DMV will run it..."
As far as the reactions to our buying habits,you folks are forgetting we live in the "M & M" generation..microwave and mcdonalds..one sandwich(with fries and coke) or single serve frozen pizza/dinner at a time...WHEN the system breaks down most of the younger generation would not know what to do with plain flour let alone wheat berries...could not cut up an already butchered chicken and "do the deed itself!!??"


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I did feel a bit self-conscious the last time I stocked up on toilet paper. I figure the people around me thought I had some sort of problem.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I smile and say that the local restaurant had a run on ____ this week. If they get even nosier, I tell them I'm simply doing the owner a favor and picking up stuff for them to save them a trip to town. I do my stocking up out of town where I'm not known so even if they figured out what I'm doing, they still have to figure out where I live and how to get here. 

I'm sure not going to tell anyone that it's stashed under the stairwell in case of emergency. The last thing any of us should do is let it be know what we have and where it's located.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

No one likes to be thought a clown! 

but I actually like having people ask me what I am up to. Maybe I am full of myself?

I always shop and get a cart full - very full. Whether it is "preps" or not. In the "good old days' when all the kids were home - it took two carts easily. 

Here are some of my standard responses, depending on the mood of the day:

I'm saving gas by coming to the store less often.
My grandkids are in town
I have so many at my house -I hate to run out.
I do crafts for gifts
I don't want to be caught in a tornado without the food to feed my family
You don't buy like this?
Part of the job of "the mom" is to be prepared.
You should have seen what I bought last week.

I actually think that when some people see that you are buying ahead - it makes them stop and think. Or at least, I hope so.


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

When I had a Sam's Club card, I would buy a case of toilet paper every month. Our family never even came close to using even a third of that a month, plus it's the smallest amount you can buy there. Same goes with a lot of other things you buy there. 

One nice thing about living so close to the mountains, is that lots of people come down from the mountains to do a once a year or twice a year stocking up since it's near impossible to get out of some of their homes in the winter months. Sometimes it's well into Spring (or later) before they can get down their driveway. I live in a town that is near the bottom of a couple of canyons and is a logical place for people to do their buying, so I've never had anyone question my buying habits.

I do have to admit that I once asked someone why they were buying so much of one thing...Ice Cream! They had something like 20 gallons of ice cream and 20 boxes of cookies. I'm thinking they weren't stocking up for preps!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

bee said:


> "Teachable moments"hmmm, I thought we just had the discussion about not telling the whole world where to find us and our preps? " Here she comes again..go get her license tag number and my cousin at the DMV will run it..."
> As far as the reactions to our buying habits,you folks are forgetting we live in the "M & M" generation..microwave and mcdonalds..one sandwich(with fries and coke) or single serve frozen pizza/dinner at a time...WHEN the system breaks down most of the younger generation would not know what to do with plain flour let alone wheat berries...could not cut up an already butchered chicken and "do the deed itself!!??"


I just have to comment on your remarks, Bee. 
there is a difference in telling people everything and telling them that you are a different kind of shopper. And I do believe in helping others as much as I can. I feel responsible to do it. Answering simple questions is one way to do that just to maybe make them stop and think for a moment. Enough moments put together might change their life-style. 

I also think you sell the young people short. It is the younger people in my church that are the first to attend bread baking classes or food storage helps. It is those of the 30-40-ish that are "I hate sewing" and "I don't cook" mentality. MY age group! If you look at it one way -in some of the postings on this thread it was the youner people asking the questions - not the older ones. The older ones were the ones judging. 

I know it is convenient to generalize in our posts here. But I just had to stand up for some of the young people that I know. They are great people and trying their best. I am constantly asked to teach canning, jam making, etc. There are some out there that want to learn.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

OUCH!!! My shorts are on fire....NOT!! Heheheh..may I say you are fortunate to have such young people around you, but from my observations they are not the norm...young people around here can't get the I-pods and cell phones out of their ears long enough to wonder where their next meal is comming from..wait! They already know; if not "the folks" then Uncle Sam...

I just re-read the first portion of this post...I sound jaded and tired...sorry, I spend my days in a factory watching the turnover of young people with no work ethic opening boxes and shoving the contents in microwaves in the break room..it is my generation with the tupperware full of home cooked leftovers. You want "looks" ??; tell that crowd you raise and butcher your own Thanksgiving turkey...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

I also get looks and stupid questions. I watch the pick baskets (shopping carts with marked down items), and will often buy 25-50 of the same item (hey, when it's pennies on the dollar and it's something you use, why not?). 

I also find great deals at dollar stores. The Dollar Tree periodically gets organic foods in and I will get multiple cases of stuff.



MountAiry said:


> I did feel a bit self-conscious the last time I stocked up on toilet paper. I figure the people around me thought I had some sort of problem.


 I ran into 24 roll packs of a name brand TP at a dollar saver store a couple years back for $4/pkg. I got all I could manage. People were looking at me very strangely.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

I love this thread...DW and I usually go grocery shopping once/month. This includes a cumulative list kept on the computer for each of us and printed out just before leaving. At least 1 cart each though sometimes there is some overflow. And 2-way radios to keep us up-to-date on what how far along the other one is. Seems to work real well as about 1/2 is for use the next month, and the rest is mostly long term storage or for rotation. Only 1 clerk know us and what we are doing and she is a close friend.

Recently I went shopping with daughter on a Friday evening (long story). It was very crowded at the registers. As I looked around I started laughing we were the only ones with things such as flour, milk, fresh fruit or other basics in the cart. ALL the rest were filled with pre-processed foods, pre-made sandwiches, boxed pizza, and potato chips or Doritos. And not to forget the BEER and cigarettes. I was very pleased that my daughter understood why I was laughing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Adron said:


> Recently I went shopping with daughter on a Friday evening (long story). It was very crowded at the registers. As I looked around I started laughing we were the only ones with things such as flour, milk, fresh fruit or other basics in the cart. ALL the rest were filled with pre-processed foods, pre-made sandwiches, boxed pizza, and potato chips or Doritos. And not to forget the BEER and cigarettes. I was very pleased that my daughter understood why I was laughing.


 I love peeking in other people's carts. I see very few people buying healthy foods. I see LOTS of prepackaged convenience foods, junk snacks, and carbonated sodas.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I do have food stamps, I do use coupons to stretch it (I get lots of looks with that alone)

I feel self consious having to use food stamps so I do question what I buy. But then really they can't say a thing cause of what all I do stock up on. Maybe thats why I haven't gotten the "food stamps" comments. I usually buy a bag of flour a month just for our household and a bag of sugar every few months. each time I go to store I buy a case of evap milk, and a few boxes dry milk, case tuna, case soups, and a few cases veggies. The soups never seem to stay in "our store" as the kids call it. I also noticed a few of our vennia sausages missing the other day hmm. If I do get a comment on why I end up with two carts of groceries I say we live far out and go shopping once a month. That usually shuts them up. Actually I have gotten more good comments from the question about the bags of flour from the "kids" at the register. I tell them its to bake bread with and they say they are coming to my house to eat from now on. HA! Even though I leave the store with two carts (fills up fast with cases of cans) I still head over to another store to get my meats and veggies. Walmarts meats just aren't as good. I might leave there with another cart or two.  BTW we make it on 410.00 in groceries for a family of 5 and still stock up too.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I think peeking at others peoples cart can give you a little insight into their lives LOL

The older man with a pint of milk, brick of coffee, and 10 tv dinners....single, 
Overweight mom with 4 kids hanging on her with a cart of soda, pizza, sweet cereals, ice cream, frozen chicken nuggets....needs cooking lessons
young couple with hamburger helper, canned veg, instant potatoes, canned spaghetti sauce....newly weds but at least trying

I know it is judgmental, but passes the time waiting in line.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

I just tell the curious little old ladies that I cook for college kids (10-20)once a week so I buy things when they are on sale to save a little money. They seem to think that's a noble cause...I keep hoping the store will get on board and make donations toward the cause...

The "college" kids are so busy now that college night doesn't come quite as often but I still use it as an explanation. Cooking for those kids has been a good way to make GIANT batches of soups, chili, spaghetti sauce etc and can the leftovers for the pantry. 

It's the UPS man that needs "splaning" to. I just tell him I buy in bulk to save money.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Kmac15 said:


> The older man with a pint of milk, brick of coffee, and 10 tv dinners....single,
> Overweight mom with 4 kids hanging on her with a cart of soda, pizza, sweet cereals, ice cream, frozen chicken nuggets....needs cooking lessons
> young couple with hamburger helper, canned veg, instant potatoes, canned spaghetti sauce....newly weds but at least trying.


 LOL I've seen all of those.

And a WIC shopper is obvious when you see 3 gallons + a single 1/2 gallon of milk, boxes of cheerios and raisin bran, frozen concentrated orange juice, bottles of apple juice, a dozen eggs....


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

blue gecko said:


> It's the UPS man that needs "splaning" to. I just tell him I buy in bulk to save money.


 I keep wondering what our UPS man thinks when he unloads 4 or 6 or so cases of food onto the front porch every few weeks.


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

ladycat said:


> LOL I've seen all of those.
> 
> And a WIC shopper is obvious when you see 3 gallons + a single 1/2 gallon of milk, boxes of cheerios and raisin bran, frozen concentrated orange juice, bottles of apple juice, a dozen eggs....


Sorry, I don't understand. How is that obviously WIC? Is that a requirement? I guess I don't have experience with this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Grace&Violets said:


> Sorry, I don't understand. How is that obviously WIC? Is that a requirement? I guess I don't have experience with this.


 Have you ever seen a WIC card? That's the stuff they have on it. It just further confirms it when the person with that shopping cart hands their WIC card to the cashier.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I find it scary when I go to the store and the teeny bopper checkout girls don't know what a squash or rutabaga is...if it isn't advertised on TV it isn't real!!!!!!! DEE


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

I was buying bleach a while back and when I buy bleach I buy the big jugs of clorox unscented for use in our well, cleaning floors, toilets and countertops, scrubbing down food grade containers and more.
I heard two women commenting on how much bleach I had. One said I bet he uses it to make drugs. It wasn't like I wasn't standing right there and couldn't hear them. I turned around to them and said no I don't make drugs with it I have a bad blood stain in the carpet where that burglar broke in to my house and I killed him and I'm hoping this will clean up all the blood I got everywhere.
The check out cashier who knew me said yeah I think I read about that in the paper body parts everywhere you really hacked that guy up good. They proceeded to back up and not talk about me anymore LOL


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

tinknal said:


> Seems like a valid question, and a teachable moment. Why didn't you just answer the question?


Honestly I didn't think it was any of their business. I'm sure if I would have answered that I was just buying for two I would have opened the door for more questions into my personal life. As for stocking up, I don't advertise it. 


Maggie


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

radiofish said:


> Try walking into a big chain sporting goods store when they have a sale on ammunition. 12 guage shotgun shells in boxes of 25 for $3.99 and you ask for 20 boxes. 10 boxes of #6 shot and 10 boxes of #7 and 1/2 shot. Plus I had the audacity to want 5 boxes of 9mm, and 5 boxes of .38 special pistol ammunitionon on sale also. For a total of 1,000 rounds of ammunition.. God forbid, if they would have had bricks of .22LR on sale!!!! I would have wanted thousands of rounds of ammunition at that point!!!!!!!


With hunting season around the corner, that wouldn't be a bit odd here.

I went to Wal-Mart to pick up a brick of .22LR shells and the girl behind the counter gave me a blank stare and asked if I knew what they looked like. Seems she was covering someone else's lunch break and had no clue. The man behind me was wanting to look at rifles and he just shook his head and walked off.

Maggie


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Callieslamb said:


> I also think you sell the young people short. It is the younger people in my church that are the first to attend bread baking classes or food storage helps. It is those of the 30-40-ish that are "I hate sewing" and "I don't cook" mentality. MY age group! If you look at it one way -in some of the postings on this thread it was the youner people asking the questions - not the older ones. The older ones were the ones judging.
> 
> I know it is convenient to generalize in our posts here. But I just had to stand up for some of the young people that I know. They are great people and trying their best. I am constantly asked to teach canning, jam making, etc. There are some out there that want to learn.


I'm in the 30-40 group and most of my friends and co-workers in that age group don't prep. About half try to keep up with the latest electronic gadgets and worry about how new their car is and the other half live from paycheck to paycheck yet 75% of their meals are fast food and the other 25% is out of a box. 

Maggie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

bee by posting about my preps, I hope that "They" can find me at my Post Office Box... What is a street address, for some of us in a 'rural' area?? Ah, yep.. Just go on up the hill past the turn that goes by that one barn, look for the huge redwood tree that fell from the storm, then a tall doug fir. Turn left at the big stump on the side of the hill, just before where that crooked tree leans up over the road. Then honk your horn at the 1st gate, I'll be along shortly...

Pixel - I about fell over laughing so hard it hurts, with the bleach for the bloodstains comment!!!!

When I went to buy ammunition at the big chain sporting goods store, I was wearing a USMC cap, and I walk with a cane. So I guess that I looked menacing, as a possible disgruntled veteran that is 6'4" tall.

I'm in the 40+ age group. I bake my own bread most of the time - production line style (at least 6 loaves at a batch). I went to Mickey D's the other day for the 1st time, in almost 3 months. The only prepared away from home meal that I eat on a regular basis, is at the local Veteran's Hall for our meetings. I currently have a couple of frozen microwavable things in my freezer. The rest is frozen meats, veggies, and some bread at the moment. At the big chain supermarket in a University town down the hill, I bought a dozen each (total of 3 dozen bags) - 1 pound bags of black, red, and pinto beans the other day at $0.59 cents each. The checkout was staffed with a young woman who asked, "what I was going to do with all of those beans?" I pointed out the 3 seperate five pound bags of of rice, and some tortillas and explained making rice and beans for dinner. She though that refried beans only came out of a can!!! I do buy some canned goods such as veggies when they are on sale. I need to score some of those large plastic barrels mentioned above for storage of wheat and other staples. I live in a very humid enviroment next to the ocean. 

I believe, that my helpful local hardware store knows that I prep. That's because I spend quite a bit of money there and they sell all kinds of helpful things including canning supplies, household goods, plus firearms and ammunition. But they like me, and I have been a customer for almost 20 years now. They will order anything I want, if it is available in their catalogs. 

Ipod, Iphone, and all that there new electronics stuff. Ah, they can keep them. I will just mosey along in the slow lane of the internet. I am still on dial-up service here on the hilltop. That is my only option, besides satellite internet which I do not want or need at this time.


----------



## georgiarebel (Jul 7, 2005)

Delrio said:


> I'm always amazed at what these younger people don't know.


Doesn't surprise me one bit. Haven't you seen what they're teaching in the schools lately? They no longer teach to the smartest student, but drag the rest down to the level of the dumbest. They give out grades in groups rather than to the individual, and have squashed any kind of free thinking whatsoever. This started decades ago when they took out self reliant classes like home economics & shop. This sheep mentality plays exactly to the goals of dependency âThe Manâ hoped to achieve.

We got funny looks the last time we saved $70 using coupons. We had 3 carts of groceries and the cashier gave us an attitude as soon as she saw us coming. (God forbid she had to actually do her job) More than anything we like to stock up so we donât have to make so many return trips, let alone stock up for lean times. So many people buy just enough to get by for a few days. (Scary!) Reminds me of a time we were struck by a bad storm while station in Hawaii. We were without power for around two weeks. Our neighbors thought the world was coming to an end, and we were on a military base! They couldnât believe we were boiling water on the grill for hot baths. Being from Georgia we treated it like a camping expedition.


----------



## strider3700 (Feb 2, 2007)

Lets just say when a young looking 30 year old man buys 20 jumbo sized box's of tampons because they are on sale at a real good price absolutely noone thinks he's going to actually give them to his wife. There was a bunch of speculation about what the prank was going to be. 

Even the wife laughed when she saw.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

strider3700--that is so funny ! I can imagine my dh saying it just like you did.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

radiofish said:


> bee by posting about my preps, I hope that "They" can find me at my Post Office Box... What is a street address, for some of us in a 'rural' area?? Ah, yep.. Just go on up the hill past the turn that goes by that one barn, look for the huge redwood tree that fell from the storm, then a tall doug fir. Turn left at the big stump on the side of the hill, just before where that crooked tree leans up over the road. Then honk your horn at the 1st gate, I'll be along shortly...
> 
> Maybe the sheep can't find you but the government can


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

It is strange to see a guy with a cart load of feminine pads (nothing else visible in the cart)! Of course what went through my mind was that he was expecting war and needed some major bandages. LOL

Saw the tail end of "Little Ice Age, Big Chill" and found it interesting how in ~1816 people were rioting both in Europe and the US because of food shortages. Anyone who doesn't think it could happen today need to watch this show. I think it can and will happen if there is a major disruption of the food supply.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

pixel - love the story about the clorox....

Angie


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

"...30 year old man buys 20 jumbo sized box's of tampons ..."

Now, that's LOVE, lol!


----------



## cheapskate (May 9, 2006)

I was in Dollar Tree yesterday and they had boxes of 10 long burn candles for $1 a box. The boxes are labeled as Emergency Candles. I put 50 boxes in my cart, along with 10 x 4 packs of butane lighters. 

The cashier said 'Are you expecting the electricity to go off?' I told her that that stuff was for my kids wanting to do something for Halloween. She got this look on her face like she knew what I was saying. 

I don't really know what a bunch of kids would do with 500 candles, but it worked as a reason!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

My local Martins markets puts kosher items on sale at all the big Jewish holiday seasons and that is when I stock up on candles and the best grape and apple juices...72- 3hour burn time candles for 1.99 box(discounted nearly 8 dollars off)Kedem kosher not from concentrate(read not shipped in) grape juice @ .99 cts per 22 0z bottle...great flavor and 2/3rds off the reg,price...YUP, I can see it in their eyes as I wheel my buggy to checkout.."she don't look Jewish"....


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

if they look at you funny for getting TP, just tell them halloween is coming and you are going to TP the neighbor's house.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

LOL! Some of these posts are too funny! 

A few years back, I was stocking up on some feminine napkins (both of my daughters were still at home at the time) and when I was being rung up (was a busy day at the store and lots of people at the registers), there was actually a silence when was my turn.
Now all I had were maxi pads and perhaps another item or two (and I had a full cart of pads and people had noticed), so I smiled said, âWell, guess its pretty certain no one at my house is pregnant!â
Several people laughed, including the girl running the register, and people went back to whatever chattering they were doing before and totally relaxed.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't seem to get strange looks when I'm buying in quantity but it could be the area. Every fall I buy cases of soups, vegies, rice, pasta and tuna to last me through at least the year. I hate carrying heavy bags when its snowy out so I do it before the snow flies. One supermarket in particular has an easy to find clearence rack and if there is something good I will buy them out. I now have enough soap to do 2400 loads of laundry courtesy of the clearence rack.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I've gotten looks before because my twice a month shopping for seven is an enormous amount of food especially when you add preps. As far as the food stamp comments by the busybodies - just make sure they see you paying cash. That'll shut them up when they put their Hostess Cupcakes on their Visa.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't usually buy something in lg. quantity unless it is priced attractively. When I do get a comment in the c/o line, it's usually the c/o lady saying, "Wow! That's a really good deal!" The store I shop at employs mostly the 30-50 y/o set. They _know_ what a good deal is and why you stock up when you find them.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Grace&Violets said:


> I do have to admit that I once asked someone why they were buying so much of one thing...Ice Cream! They had something like 20 gallons of ice cream and 20 boxes of cookies. I'm thinking they weren't stocking up for preps!


my parents told me about a time before I was born when some local store had 1/2 gallon boxes of ice cream on sale for some rediculously low price, and they bought something like 40 gallons, LOL


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

uyk7 said:


> It is strange to see a guy with a cart load of feminine pads (nothing else visible in the cart)! Of course what went through my mind was that he was expecting war and needed some major bandages. LOL
> 
> Saw the tail end of "Little Ice Age, Big Chill" and found it interesting how in ~1816 people were rioting both in Europe and the US because of food shortages. Anyone who doesn't think it could happen today need to watch this show. I think it can and will happen if there is a major disruption of the food supply.


I saw that. that was a good show. my wife and kids groan because every time I get my hands on the remote, I put the TV on history, or discovery.


----------



## jessearl (Aug 30, 2006)

If you can't handle the strange looks when you go shopping for large amounts of food, imagine the looks you'll get when you are fed and they aren't?

Better stock up on ammo too.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

The looks are more amusing than anything. Maybe the next time I get a look, I'll rush up to their cart and ask them why they're buying "this" or "that" and watch the look I get then 

If I don't get called to work tomorrow, I'll be running errands and picking up TP as it's finally on sale! :dance: 

Noticed I'm low on ammo for one of the rifles and I'll probably pick up a box or two. It's not one I shoot much but better to have it and not need it than to need and not have. 

Maggie


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

chuckling over this...

We fill 4-6 carts a month just at one store and yes get lots of looks & comments... but since dc are pushing most of those carts.... I can just say I have 7 dc still at home and we only shop monthly...

and yes comments over food choices... dried beans, rice, tons of oatmeal, etc.... 

The good news is my 17yod knows how to grind wheat, bake bread, and cook from scratch!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Kmac15 said:


> I think peeking at others peoples cart can give you a little insight into their lives LOL
> 
> The older man with a pint of milk, brick of coffee, and 10 tv dinners....single,
> Overweight mom with 4 kids hanging on her with a cart of soda, pizza, sweet cereals, ice cream, frozen chicken nuggets....needs cooking lessons
> ...


LOl.. I do that all the time when I am in line.. I create a story about the people in front of me based on what they buy..I always have some prep items based on what is on sale...so I will have my regular shopping and then a ton of some item that is on sale and always flour in 50 lb bags..Well the other day I was in line and making up my stories as usual when I noticed a couple who had two 50 lbs bags of flour 20 lbs of sugar, many boxes of salt, 40 lbs of rice and bags and bags of beans...lol..I knew their story and they looked at my cart and smiled sort of secret style smile.. It was the only time in all of my shopping that I have run across another prepper...


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I've never noticed any looks, but then I'm usually pretty focused on what I'm doing. I also tend to shop at Sam's club or I stock up on the loss leaders advertised at the local grocery store. I'll snag 10 cans each of whatever is on sale that I use and I don't notice any looks.

Occasionally I get asked "what is this?" about a produce item, and I just tell the person. I didn't always know what that stuff was either, or how to use it. I figure the only dumb question is the one that's not asked, and I'm glad they have the curiosity to wonder and the nerve to ask a stranger.

I did get asked about buying a large quantity of sugar a while back, and I said "It's to feed the bees. It's been so dry that the flowers aren't producing nectar" and the checkout person was quite interested and asked lots of good questions. Better than chatting about the weather or the local sports, IMO.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

LvDemWings said:


> I don't seem to get strange looks when I'm buying in quantity but it could be the area. Every fall I buy cases of soups, vegies, rice, pasta and tuna to last me through at least the year. I hate carrying heavy bags when its snowy out so I do it before the snow flies. One supermarket in particular has an easy to find clearence rack and if there is something good I will buy them out. I now have enough soap to do 2400 loads of laundry courtesy of the clearence rack.


I kinda totally agree. It's the area or maybe it's the people. We in the snow belts kinda keep things stocked. It's funny to see the people that rush around when the storms are forecast. Even on the local TV they make fun of it with their "HYPEO METER".... It's a given that you should be prepared. At least for a storm or sum such. But we are after all simple mountain folk.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

This is the reason that I don't mind the new automated check-out systems. Although, most of the people that use them have a couple items, not a couple carts. I prefer to shop last at night when there aren't many people in the store anyways.

Kayleigh


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

magnolia2017 said:


> Did you ever notice the strange looks you get when pushing around a grocery card loaded with prep items?
> 
> Funnier still were the two ladies behind me in the check-out line trying to determine if I was going to pay for my cartload with the foodstamp card. One was determined I would while the other argued that I had too many basic ingredients and no TV dinners. I guess they didn't realize nor care that I could hear every word that was said.
> 
> Maggie


I will tell you that I do use my food stamp card to pay for my preps--25# of flour, sugar, etc. and a few gallons of water at a time....and I get those looks, too.  I tend to ignore them or give 'em a "Jersey grin"  ...but now I am saving up my non food card pennies for one of the Reynolds Handi Vac sealer thingys :goodjob:


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

My were a strange Bunch.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I got the strangest looks when a local store had a sale on tampons and I bought all 20+ boxes they had.(I had 3 teenage girls at home.) DH and DS sat in the truck while I went in to get them. While I was at the register, I saw a Hershey's candy bar and decided to get it for DS. Well, not only did I get strange looks, but the man behind me backed up a couple of steps after I grabbed it like I might have PMS and attack him or something! You gotta' laugh at people!


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

I am lucky, I live near a military post so most families do the once a month shopping and are gong a round the commisary with 2 carts. I did get a smile and a nod from an older lady at walmart when I went to stock up on canning jars.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I've stopped trying to do the bulk grocery shopping by myself and usually take DH with me. Otherwise, everyone takes one look at me struggling and wants to help... I find people to be very kind and empathetic. I'm glad to know that not everyone is negative. I'd rather avoid the attention though, so finding an online site that delivers to my front porch was close to a miracle for me. The meijer.com site delivers all the heavier items. Now I can concentrate on shopping with coupons for the items that aren't heavy and bulky.


----------



## ayleeann (Nov 3, 2003)

when i was buying a box of candles the checker asked if i was planning a wedding. LOL.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

ladycat said:


> LOL I've seen all of those.
> 
> And a WIC shopper is obvious when you see 3 gallons + a single 1/2 gallon of milk, boxes of cheerios and raisin bran, frozen concentrated orange juice, bottles of apple juice, a dozen eggs....


I don't get WIC but it sounds like a lot of my shopping trips. That is the type of shopping trip a mom of young kids like myself does to give their kids healthy food.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Pixel, I love that! I just wonder if the OP is the one that was buying so much sugar...


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I forgot to post earlier, but I bought 125 lbs of sugar recently in 25 lb bags in a motorized wheelchair. The buggyboy that Walmart sent to my vehicle to load the sugar asked me if I was making moonshine. I told him no, that I canned alot of jam and preserves for my kids and the senior citizens at the center. Boy did I get a weird look. I guess it would have make perfect sense to him if I had said yes that I was making shine!


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> I got the strangest looks when a local store had a sale on tampons and I bought all 20+ boxes they had.


I was at a KMart a few years back and a bearded guy behind us in line had a cart full of pads. My wife said something about it and I told her that I thought he was stockpiling bandages. I mean this guy must of had about 40 packages.


.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

No one bats an eye at Aldis. If anyone comments, I tell them that I save a lot of money with once a month shopping. I usually shop twice a month in the summer but in the winter maybe not even once a month. 

If the roads are bad, which seems like all the time in winter, I skip shopping and head straight home after work. Last winter I went six weeks without shopping. Dh picked up a gallon of milk when he got gas.


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

If you think you need an "excuse " to buy a lot of sugar, just tell them you have six hummingbird feeders. I've used a ton of sugar making feed for them.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

All these posts about checkout line conversations reminds me of a joke.... 

Saturday I was running errands, I had gone to Wal-Mart and was standing in line waiting to buy a large bag of Purina for my dogs. A woman behind me looking at the bag, asked if I had a dog. 

On impulse, I told her that no, I was starting The Purina Diet again, although I probably shouldn't because I'd ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms. 

I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pants pockets with Purina nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry & that the food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again. 

I have to mention here that practically everyone in the line was by now enthralled with my story. 

Horrified, she asked if I'd been poisoned and was that why I was in the hospital. 

I said no.....I was chasing my tennis ball and it went into the street and a car hit me. 

LOL!!

Seriously, if they ask a stupid question, they deserve the answer you give them. If you're not comfortable telling them you're prepping for TEOTWAWKI than make something up!!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Reading this thread makes me very proud of 29 yo DIL. She can make a meal out of nothing. She's a great cook, much better than me! I've been making progress teaching her and DS that they need to stock up. They don't see a need to have a secret stash, but they now buy a months worth at a time, and they can easily stretch that month of food into 2 months or longer if they had to. They learned to buy in bulk by going shopping with me on one of my runs to the city. They were shocked to discover how much more they can buy when getting cases at Aldies and another store for meats, and stopping off at the dent & scratch store. They spend about 1/2 what they normally spend and bring home about twice as much. They are now anxious to catch a ride with me when I go on a buying run to the city. Between them and me, we can fill the bed of a pickup on one of those buying trips. Of course I normally only shop once every 3 months and I'm pretty well done for this year. I will still take them when they want to go, and I can fill in a few holes with each trip. 

I have no qualms about flat out lying to nosy people. I don't want them to know I am carrying all that stuff home for storage. I've been known to use a family reunion for an excuse, also buying for a church camp, and other reasons. Best of all, I shop in one of the cities that is between 100 to 200 miles away. Nobody there knows me, and it's doubtful they would follow me home to find out where I live (and if they did, it would be obvious I was being followed when I get out away from the city).


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

magnolia2017 said:


> One store I shop at does not bag groceries for you. There's usually boxes available or you can buy bags for .10 each. Well the boxes were gone and I forgot to grab bags out of the car, so I just wheeled my full cart out to the car and bagged it as I packed it into the trunk. You would have thought I was standing there naked by all the looks I got.
> 
> Maggie


I always do that. I hate all the space in the cart the empty boxes take up so I always bag at the car. I got the idea from watching others do it....guess I just live in an odd neighborhood, LOL.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

MountAiry said:


> I did feel a bit self-conscious the last time I stocked up on toilet paper. I figure the people around me thought I had some sort of problem.


I bought 3 cases of Charmin Ultra the last time our Wal Mart had a good sale in January. It took 2 buggies alone. They also had their Bounty select a size on sale so I bought 2 cases of those. At the same time they had 70% off signs on all Christmas merchandise. Well, no one thought to go find the holiday boxes of kleenex and dinner napkins, except for me.:nana:

At first they bulked about giving me the discount on the Kleenex but I showed them the box print of Santa coming out of a chimney and pointed to their sign and asked if this looked like Easter to them. I have enough Kleenex to last a VERY long time.

When I finally gathered all four of my buggies and coraled them to the register the looks were beyond priceless. As usual many questions came up as to why I needed all this. "Kids camp............it's always a wiping job whether noses, hands or butts" was the only thing I could think of off the top of my head. No more questions were asked and you could hear my reply being repeated to others behind the line.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Sweetsurrender said:


> I don't get WIC but it sounds like a lot of my shopping trips. That is the type of shopping trip a mom of young kids like myself does to give their kids healthy food.


The biggest tipoff is the odd combinations of gallons, half gallons, and quarts of milk in their basket. So I look up and sure enough they've got their wic card in hand.


uyk7 said:


> I was at a KMart a few years back and a bearded guy behind us in line had a cart full of pads. My wife said something about it and I told her that I thought he was stockpiling bandages. I mean this guy must of had about 40 packages.


I've been hanging around the coupon forums enough to recognize that as a possible flea market guy. He may have had coupons to get them free or almost free, then sell them at his flea market booth for a buck apiece.

I get stunned at how people work the coupon system to make a living off of all the truckloads of stuff they get for free. Men tend to have a regular booth at the flea market, and women tend to have a garage sale every 2 or 3 or 4 weeks.

But in keeping with the spirit of S&EP, yes, sanitary pads are a great addition to your survival first aid supplies, as they are good for wounds.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

One of the hardest things is shopping with my parents. My Mom is comming over to the make it yourself side and prepping; but my Dad is a whole nother story. She'll go to put something in the cart and I take it out..."Mom, we can make this cheaper than buying this crap" or "Buy the bigger bag and put the excess in storage". My Dad on the other hand would rather buy the 1 pound bag of sugar than the 10 pounder. I even explained to himm the costs per pound and such...even told him to get the 10 pounds; I'll store the extra and when he needs a "refil" to call me (we live next door to each other). He would still rather buy the little bag.
Now at the check out line; my Mom and I have fun with folks and make up stories and have our own conversation about what we are buying; so that others can hear. All this tuna sure will bring in the *****...yep; just might have enough skins to finish that blanket... Powdered milk gets the "kitty kat casserole" story...


----------

